

"Gullibility is the principal cause of bubbles." - cwan
http://www.uic.edu/htbin/cgiwrap/bin/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/3142/2603

======
devmonk
Not gullibility. Blind greed. People don't want to miss the bandwagon when
they see others making money. They may be the most untrusting people in the
world, but they turn that distrust towards the naysayers if they think there
is money to be made.

